# CPAM Question



## J&R (May 10, 2021)

We submitted our documents to CPAM in the beginning of December and today my husband received the following text message: AMELI: Votre nouvelle carte vitale est disponible, faites impérativement votre demande avant le 27/12/2022 via: formulaire-assurance.com.

What does this mean? We followed the steps on the website and they are requesting a postal fee to send us the document, but for some reason we are not getting the SMS message to validate our credit card. Has anyone come across this situation before? 

Thanks in advance. 






























































































































































































































































What does this mean? When I tried the above website and followed the instructions, for some reason it is not recognizing the phone number to send the SMS message.







































































































































































s anyone come across this situation before?































































































































































































































































Thanks in advance.



















































































ssubmitted our











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































We


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

This is a scam/phishing attempt. Bin the text and DO NOT enter your card details. If you have, contact your card provider


https://www.signal-arnaques.com/scam/view/530434


----------



## J&R (May 10, 2021)

Thank you so much. That was too good to be true.


----------



## debram (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes, this is spam. Most likely, you'll get more similar phishing attempts, so use caution. If in doubt, call CPAM to verify that the message is from them. Here's more info. Attention aux appels, courriels et SMS frauduleux


----------



## GraceS (Aug 26, 2019)

Here is a recent post about carte vitale scams from the reliable blog _Américaine in France_, 

The Carte Vitale: Scams to Avoid & FAQs - Américaine in France (americaineinfrance.com)


----------

